# ----
!  ,                     ? 
        .

----------

???

----------


## -

......          ,                  2  ""??

----------

> ???


.      ,       2010 ,     ,  .

----------

,        .2 (     )   (     ):

 .2 (, ., .,  ,  ) + (-)  =

----------

> .      ,       2010 ,     ,  .


   -  .
      .

----------

> ......          ,                  2  ""??


         2      -    .

----------

!      ,  ,     ,      ,   .   .     Թ2    ,..  .         ,  , /.,    . ,    , -  .  ,            :  ,  , ?  ,   - ,  ""  .  .

----------

:
   XXX,      ,   ,    .252  ,      , ..  ()
)  
)   
)

----------

=,    ,      .    .   ,..      , ,  - .  -  ,  , ,   -  - ,          ""..
     , ,  (   ),      ,      -  ,  (  ,    ).  ,, ..      ,   ,       ,        ,    ...,     ,   -          ,     ,    ,         ..    ,   ,        ..  -  -      ,    , ,  ,  ..  -     , -.    .. ,  .,   ....  ,    (  ),  .  , ..        ..

----------

> =,    ,      .    .   ,..      , ,  - .  -  ,  , ,   -  - ,          ""..
>      , ,  (   ),      ,      -  ,  (  ,    ).  ,, ..      ,   ,       ,        ,    ...,     ,   -          ,     ,    ,         ..    ,   ,        ..  -  -      ,    , ,  ,  ..  -     , -.    .. ,  .,   ....  ,    (  ),  .  , ..        ..


 - ,  .                -,

----------

,    18/02 -       2  ...

----------

> - ,  .                -,


  9-

----------

,  .      ,      . , ,  ,   .      ,..    . ,   "",  ,      .    / (  ,  )         ;      .          , ,    Թ2  ,         ,   ,  .

----------

18,       .   -    ""     ,      ,    . 

          313        ,         . 
,           : 
         .248 ;
          .250      25 .         ,     

 , ,         ____          ( 9   10). 
        ,                 . 
 ,    2   ____        ,    140  02        _____.

        .

----------

> ,    18/02 -       2  ...


    -   .

----------


## zaratushtra

18/02      ,        (      ),   ?

    ,        ,         ,   ( )    -

----------

